# Car Valet / Auto Detailing



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

What-ho,

Can anyone recommend a good car valet / detailing company that doesn't charge the earth?

1 wet Rugby7's carpark + 5 little pairs of muddy feet = Stinky dirty carpets!

Avoiding any Cabone (et al) deals thanks, seen the stories about half-arsed efforts when you turn up with a voucher!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I use the car wash place behind the gas station beside LuLu in Al Barsha (take Umm Suqeim Road, take the first exit for the gas station, look for the car wash sign before Hardees and drive in).

They'll take 40 minutes and charge 135 Dhs but do a great job. It's always full of Ferraris and Porsches.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I use the car wash place behind the gas station beside LuLu in Al Barsha (take Umm Suqeim Road, take the first exit for the gas station, look for the car wash sign before Hardees and drive in).
> 
> They'll take 40 minutes and charge 135 Dhs but do a great job. It's always full of Ferraris and Porsches.


+1 for the same place. I got all the car covers washed (they took the covers and carpets out, and washed them, then dried) - they needed the car for a full day though, and 450 DHs if I remember correctly


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Sold. Thanks


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Eppco station on SZR at business Bay - Dhs45 and about 30 mins for top-to-bottom and inside and out. They put car up on hydraulic platform and power wash it. Gleaming.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Garth Vader said:


> Sold. Thanks


I went back again today, it's called Wheel 2 Wheel Auto Service Centre:

Wheel 2 Wheel (W2W)

There's a nice man who provides you with plenty of Arabic tea in the waiting room!


----------

